# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  How junk science masquerades as the real thing

## Justloadit

An article appearing in the Popular Mechanics magazine, How junk science masquerades as the real thing makes you become a skeptic with any research presented

----------


## Dave A

> It is an example of activists using the trappings of science to influence public opinion and policy


About sums it up.

Which reminds me, Trickster has been pretty scarce of late.

----------

adrianh (27-Apr-14)

----------


## desA

Article generation software has been used to successfully pass papers through full peer review - on a number of occasions.

The thing to do is read, then use common sense. If the results appear odd - then they probably are. Mind you, not always!

----------


## wynn

They are among us! :No:

----------

